# distance (between track centers) for passing track?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I am in the middle of sorting out an extension to my track and intend to have a passing loop in it; after a quick measurement I think a distance between track centers, of about 9" would do. One of my larger flatcars has a total width of 6" which is where I worked out the 9" from.

Any thoughts please before I lay down the loop which will be straight by the way?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter

I use 8 inch centres which scales to about 14 feet in Fn3. Canadain National standards called for 16 feet minimum but that was of course standard gauge ... . Many folks in 1:22.5 have used 6 inch centres but that is way too tight for full scale equipemt - 9 inches will work well if you can afford the space and is very helpful if you have some reasonably sharp curves mixed with some of the larger narrow gauge equipment..

Regards ... Doug


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am doing a 6 inch center to center on a double track bridge. It is tight. If you an do the 8 inch I would recomend it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"Any thoughts please before I lay down the loop which will be straight by the way?" 

the loop will be straight... I can't get my brain around a straight loop.... but I might if you mean a passing siding connected at either end with a switch? 

Often the passing siding is smaller rail and at a lower profile than the mainline. Slower entering and leaving speeds of the inferrior train being passed. Less wear allowed cheaper grading and a place to recycle smaller rail.

The distance is less between straight track than curved, on straight, I'd go the sum of your 2 widest cars/locos divided by 2 and add an inch. Centerline to centerline. 7" minimum based on your flat.

I had to use the chainsaw when the the middle of Sierra Passenger cars rubbed the tunnel portal... that car will never rub again! lol 

Use a full size mock up and if you can allow extra .....for that large loco lust .....that will only be cured with Spend Therapy! 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, one thing you did not mention is the scale you are using... the recommendations will be different depending on if you are running 1:20.3 or 1:29. 

If you meant a passing siding, then you can use the minimum distance railroads use, and scale to your personal scale. 

Track to track spacing in yards is different on mainlines, etc. 

I have 9" on my layout, but that's including curves. I use a scale 13' in 1:29 in my switchyard (more tracks). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

8" oc


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I am using USA trains big switches. So I took two and made a cross over, measured the distance between the tracks. It came out to 8 inches OC So that's what I used.

Don


----------

